# candlescience



## krissy (Feb 13, 2012)

i just recently found tis company and i LOVE their speed! i ordered somthing late last night and around 10 this A.M. i get an email saying that my order has already shipped and it should be here Wedneday.

i am super excited because the scents are for a homeless sheler project i am working on with my DD.  i did not think we'd be able to get started til next week but my kids have a 4 day weekend and that is pleanty of time to get 8 lbs of soap made.


----------



## shockabooie (Feb 14, 2012)

Fast is good! :] hopefully you'll be able to then, good luck! luckily it looks like you have some slave labor. XD j/k :wink:


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 14, 2012)

I just soaped their Honeysuckle & Jasmine.  Love it.  I can't wait until they do another .99 sale.


----------



## ilove2soap (Feb 15, 2012)

I really love Candlescience, too!  Their fragrance oils are wonderful and prices are reasonable.  I have soaped their Beach Linen and Cool Citrus Basil with great results.  Just recently purchased Lavender, Sex on the Beach, and Amber and Oakmoss.  All three smell good oob but I am going to soap them this weekend and see how they do in cp soap.


----------



## krissy (Feb 15, 2012)

i just got my order and although i love how fast it came, i am unimpressed with their version of rosemary. i was hoping for someting closer to the EO but this is almost greenishly floral. i had planned on mixing it with another scent so i know i can brighten it up. oh well.... i am sure it will still be lovely.


----------



## carebear (Feb 15, 2012)

probably my favorite FO supplier as of late.


----------



## carebear (Feb 15, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> i just got my order and although i love how fast it came, i am unimpressed with their version of rosemary. i was hoping for someting closer to the EO but this is almost greenishly floral. i had planned on mixing it with another scent so i know i can brighten it up. oh well.... i am sure it will still be lovely.



I wouldn't expect it to be too close, considering the description
"This fragrance oil is infused with natural cedar wood, eucalyptus, patchouli, and thyme essential oils."


----------



## krissy (Feb 15, 2012)

carebear said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, your right. i looked at the name, and if it was safe for bath & body but didnt pay too much attention to the scent description... :? i guess it is what i get for assuming. i have blended the 2 scents together and am overall very pleased with the outcome.


----------



## PippiL (Feb 17, 2012)

I use CS for almost 4 years now...LOVE THEM.The oak moss amber is great in CP.The cranberry marmalade is extreme strong,love the eucalyptus peppermint,chocolate fudge,day at the spa.


----------



## judymoody (Feb 17, 2012)

Their coffee is the best I've tried.

My kids really like Jamaica Me Crazy - a fun, tropical fruity scent.  Strong too.

Love the cranberry marmalade also.


----------



## kharmon320 (Feb 17, 2012)

Love Spell from CS soaps like a dream, actually slows my trace down, plenty of time to swirl.  Smells very similar to Peak's Love Spell, but I think I prefer CS.

Basil & Herb is really nice for a kitchen-type soap.  Refreshing herbal scent.  Does accelerate, but it's a winner.

ETA: soaped Lavender from CS on Saturday.  Soaped easily, smells very similar to Lavender EO that I have.  The Lavender from Peak is more floral, but less true Lavendar smell (to my nose).  I would definitely buy it again.


----------



## IwantItgreen (Feb 17, 2012)

I have honeysuckle & jasmine in soap that is over a year old and still strong. It's a big seller.  Love Spell sells very well and sticks also.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 17, 2012)

Now I want to try them!  How often do they run a sample special?


----------



## carebear (Feb 18, 2012)

A few times a year.  Hang in there.


----------

